# Mixing Bayberry and Beeswax



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

Questions for the candlemakers. Is there a best ratio for mixing Bayberry and beeswax? Will it stick to silicone molds? Any tips or tricks working with it? I know it brings good luck for the New Year. Thanks.


----------

